# My 125g CA/SA community.



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I just realized that I haven't posted any pics of my 125g community tank. The aquascaping isn't quite done yet cause I'm still trying to find a suitable piece of driftwood. Enjoy.
full tank from the right. ( a head on shot was impossible due to furniture location)








from the left








couple of shots of the DIY sump
















short bodied male sal playing peek a boo








GT and female sal








Turq. Sevs and FM








where's the food?








Check out the trailers
















The substrate is play sand, and the background is black but for some reason it shows up blue in some of the pics, and the rock was collected in N. Texas at my parents ranch. 
Water: PH 7 AM. 0 NIT. 0 Nitrate 5 ppm


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice setup and fish. I like the shot of the firemouths dueling even though you can't see more red in that picture.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

They just got moved in and haven't really started feeling at home yet so they look a little blah still. They're coming around though. You know I didn't even realize they were doing that untill I posted the pics. I was more focused on getting them into the shot. Does look pretty cool though.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

So is that infamous salvini & green terror that have spawned a couple of times? :thumb:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

That's them  .


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice pair (if you can call them that). I couldn't even imagine what the grown fry would look like.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks . If they ever produce any that live I'll have to grow a couple out and post some pics for eveyone.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

El Bumpo


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome setup Joels Fish! :thumb: And BEAUTIFUL cichlids! :thumb:  I love them all! I am not a big fan of GT's but yours is GORGEOUS!! :thumb: They all look healthy and happy! Good job man! :thumb:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Beautiful setup. I love the severums :thumb: Its good to see them getting along with a GT. I've got a GT with my sevs and I've been hoping they would get along when he grows up.

Verry verrry nice :dancing:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I love the setup! :thumb: 
What's the biggest fish in the tank...the male sev? GT?
I'm just curious to know how big they are so that I can put things into perspective a bit better (for selfish reasons, really, because a 6ft. 125 gal. is probably in the works for me as well in the not-so-distant future and I'm trying to envision how my oscar and sal will look in there). 

BV


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks guys  . The Big fish is the GT at 7.5 inches followed by the Sevs (around 5.75-6 inches) next is the short bodied Sal at 5.25-5.5 inches) but if it wasn't for the short body gene he'd be to dog size wise. The female Sal is around 5 inches maybe alittle less, and the FMs and the runty litttle red hump are all under 4 inches.


> I love the severums Its good to see them getting along with a GT


They've always gotten along really well. They usually don't even acknowledge each other except to keep from swimming into each other.


> Awesome setup Joels Fish! And BEAUTIFUL cichlids! I love them all! I am not a big fan of GT's but yours is GORGEOUS!! They all look healthy and happy! Good job man!


Thanks CL, I do my best. :thumb:


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

great looking tank. whats the full stock in the tank? i've got a 125g and im still trying to decide on my stocking.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> whats the full stock in the tank?


 The full stock is:1 GT, 2 Salvini ,2 Turquoise Sevs ,3 FMs ,1 runty red hump Geo.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Very Nice,

Some more rocks and driftwood would really make that thing a showpiece!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks *MidNightCowBoy* , I'm still working on that part. The stone comes from texas so I'm not sure when I'll have a chance to get more. I may have to rob some from a couple of land scaping projects around the house. The drift wood is a whole other ball of wax. I priced some at some local stores and since I could buy another tank for what they wanted for a piece or two big enough for my needs , I'll keep shopping for a while. :thumb:


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

Joels fish, if you are not opposed to online purchases I have found the prices here to not be too high: http://www.aquaticeco.com/. Give them a gander and see...not endorsing...just sharing info.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks *Notrevo* I'll give them a look. Hopefully the shipping won't be a deal breaker.


----------

